# More snow for Ma.



## kubota00 (Sep 13, 2007)

Here are some pics from the last storm in Ma. We are expecting another 12 inches tomorrow.


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

nice pics. what year is the old ford? 4x4 ?


----------



## Johnnay Boy91 (Aug 21, 2008)

nice tractor. we got about 4+ inches here right now.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

send some of that back to MN


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice Pics..

That Chevy or Gmc looks tough, don't it:angry:


----------



## thewhitestuff (Mar 18, 2007)

i wanna see more pics of that dump


----------



## jimz2500 (Dec 19, 2008)

got your snow first....lol. 13", plowed 13hours, going out for cleanup at midnight!


----------



## kubota00 (Sep 13, 2007)

The ford F6 1979, 370, 4WD, 10' Meyers, the GM dump is an 08 Chevy Dmax, 3500 9' fisher, the blue truck is a74 K20, (I bought it new) 8' fisher, Kubota 2000, 3710, 8' fisher. The 2001 Chevy (white) traded for 08.


----------



## jimz2500 (Dec 19, 2008)

Looks like they are ready for this weeks Nor'Easter!!!!


----------



## dan6399 (Jan 10, 2009)

What size plow is on that Kubota? Hows it push the snow? Any problems??

I like the trucks. I have a 2001 GMC and Kubota as well.


----------



## Luppy (Oct 6, 2003)

dan6399;837055 said:


> What size plow is on that Kubota?


 Post #8 says 8' fisher.


----------



## kubota00 (Sep 13, 2007)

That is correct it’s an 8’ Fisher. The only problem is that it tends to dig or miss a bit on gravel if the loader arms aren’t at the right height. It is important to keep the plow level. The extra length of the plow allows it to stack huge piles.


----------

